# Ganging allowed for Freedom Transfers?



## Feezle (Nov 16, 2012)

Are you allowed to gang designs on Freedom transfers?


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

No they do not allow ganging images, versatrans does though


----------



## Feezle (Nov 16, 2012)

I was considering VersaTranz but was kinda put off by their $60 setup fee. Do you happen to know if that fee is charged on reorders of the same transfer?


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't know, I've never used them, just F&M & Stahls


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

You can gang images with Freedom, just not with the $20/.15 cent deal. At those prices you can do several separate transfers and still be ahead. If you need to gang, or need more colors, they have their standard transfer service.


----------



## Feezle (Nov 16, 2012)

So you can gang with the 4-color process Freedom prints? I could 't find anythin about ganging except on the 15 cent deal where it says you aren't allowed. I'm going to be callig them on my lunch to see where my samples are so I guess I can ask then.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Try Howards sportswear on the left hand column.


----------



## Feezle (Nov 16, 2012)

I will do that.

I called. You can gang Freedom Transfers.


----------



## Feezle (Nov 16, 2012)

mfatty500 said:


> Try Howards sportswear on the left hand column.


Am I missing something or do they not do full color transfers?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wholesale Heat Transfers -- Heat Transfer Designs -- Plastisol Inks -- Howard Sportswear Graphics Express, Inc. | Home Page


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

$60 set up, I've never been charged that much but they do charge by how tough the work is. You might consider talking to Versatranz again, might look at one of these outside sources that charge $14-17 for art and have Versatranze use what they send and then see what the cost then is? I haven't done anything this way but once I looked into it and let's say Versatranz and I got together.


----------



## Feezle (Nov 16, 2012)

The $60 setup fee is for making the screens. This fee is charged when the art is already usable.


----------

